# Source 1/150 scale railings and ladders?



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Hello all,
I’m trying to find a source.
Does anyone know of any?


----------



## tugfan (Jul 16, 2010)

I know Aber makes railings and stairs in 1/150 scale.

Ton


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

tugfan said:


> I know Aber makes railings and stairs in 1/150 scale.
> 
> Ton


Excellent!
Thank you so much.


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

Plastruct make. I think, 1;100 and 1;200.

Martyn


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Martin.
I’ll investigate that further.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I’ve tried to contact Aber photo etch and it get bounced back to me as an #501 Internal server error.
Does anyone know of a model supplier that may carry this line of products?


----------



## tugfan (Jul 16, 2010)

Jerome, as far as I can see there are no suppliers in the US, just Europe and Australia. I suggest you try the Polish www.super-hobby.com. Choose your language, go to Accessories, than to Ship Accessories and on the left to Filter by Scale. They seem to have all you need in stock. I have no personal experience with them, but I have never heard anything bad about them.

Good luck
Ton


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Thank you Ton.
Appreciate it.


----------

